# Show me your older bunnies!



## bright_eyes (Feb 11, 2022)

Took some pictures of Sage the other day. She is 6 years old now and has become quite distinguished if you ask me  

Grizzled fur, full of wisdom and attitude! Her racy, willowy features have rounded out with time. Sage is much calmer these days. I keep her on a joint supplement and support her with herbs as best I can. In late November, her health suddenly declined- thought we would lose her. We treated her for several potential issues. The first couple of weeks were incredibly difficult, but she has almost completely healed, save for the tiniest remaining head tilt.

All rabbits age differently. Some are seniors at 4, others at 10. I am not sure how long the average lifespan of a Belgian Hare is, but I am grateful she is still content with me and with life- though maybe not as zippy and zesty as she once was 

We have withstood a lot together. As students of life, it has not always been easy.

There is something to be said for the old, quiet rabbit that has been the silent observer of so much.

Please share your older rabbits and their stories! I would love to hear them


----------



## SableSteel (Feb 12, 2022)

Sadly the Belgian hares I've owned and seen didn't age as well as some other breeds

This is my oldest man, Summer, he is almost 11 years old


----------



## Selena RD (Feb 12, 2022)

My Leon is 7 years old I only had him for 4 years but he's really active and loves cilantro since I had him his attitude and the way he plays is still very happy he's my only lionhead


----------



## emoseely (Feb 12, 2022)

I so agree with you, Sage Momma! I love my elderbuns! Momo was kept in a small cage by his former family for at least 7 years of his life....this family was so out of touch with this rabbit that they swore up and down that "she's 13 years old!".
Well, he was more like 8 when my friend seized him and I took him on not long after. He is completely blind and has arthritis.....not being able to hop on solid ground for so many years probably caused considerable atrophy in those magnificent back legs.
He is totally free-roam and has been for the 2 1/2 years I've had him. Blind and all, he will hop clear across the house to use his litterbox without fail. We have "lap time" every evening and he is the sweetest boy and an absolute joy. No regrets taking on this little blessing!
This is a link to a video I made of him the first fisrt few months I had him....the soundtrack is my song, Rabbit Blues and that's me on guitar, vocals and harmonica with a friend playing the lead guitar bits:
Rabbit Blues


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 12, 2022)

SableSteel said:


> Sadly the Belgian hares I've owned and seen didn't age as well as some other breeds
> 
> This is my oldest man, Summer, he is almost 11 years old



He is too cute! 11 is impressive ❤ Himi?

As for Belgian Hares, that's what I've gathered as well.


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 12, 2022)

Selena RD said:


> My Leon is 7 years old I only had him for 4 years but he's really active and loves cilantro since I had him his attitude and the way he plays is still very happy he's my only lionhead



Leon is adorable and looks fantastic


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 12, 2022)

emoseely said:


> I so agree with you, Sage Momma! I love my elderbuns! Momo was kept in a small cage by his former family for at least 7 years of his life....this family was so out of touch with this rabbit that they swore up and down that "she's 13 years old!".
> Well, he was more like 8 when my friend seized him and I took him on not long after. He is completely blind and has arthritis.....not being able to hop on solid ground for so many years probably caused considerable atrophy in those magnificent back legs.
> He is totally free-roam and has been for the 2 1/2 years I've had him. Blind and all, he will hop clear across the house to use his litterbox without fail. We have "lap time" every evening and he is the sweetest boy and an absolute joy. No regrets taking on this little blessing!
> This is a link to a video I made of him the first fisrt few months I had him....the soundtrack is my song, Rabbit Blues and that's me on guitar, vocals and harmonica with a friend playing the lead guitar bits:
> Rabbit Blues



Momo looks so sweet and soft  

How very lucky he is to have lived long enough to have a soft landing with you! What a story, and cute song!


----------



## DelawareRunner (Feb 12, 2022)

Precious (dwarf) is five years old--but you'd never know it. She is lively and full of energy. 

My previous bunny (lionhead mix) lived to be twelve years old. She aged really well and never thinned out until maybe the last few months before she passed. She did have arthritis but still got around pretty well, just slower. 

Precious (white) and Lily (many colors)


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 13, 2022)

DelawareRunner said:


> Precious (dwarf) is five years old--but you'd never know it. She is lively and full of energy.
> 
> My previous bunny (lionhead mix) lived to be twelve years old. She aged really well and never thinned out until maybe the last few months before she passed. She did have arthritis but still got around pretty well, just slower.
> 
> Precious (white) and Lily (many colors)



They are so beautiful, I love their colors


----------



## bright_eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

Caught some air today!  Of course, this brief energy expenditure warranted a long nap afterwards


----------



## bright_eyes (Aug 23, 2022)

She's also just starting to blow her coat for fall 


View attachment DSC_0906.jpg


----------

